# Help with music terminology



## Generic Purple Turtle (Nov 1, 2009)

Hello all, I'm composing a pavane and I was wondering is there a expression which means stop playing suddenly? If I only put Subito would that make sense?


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Put two marks above where it must stop that are elongated versions of this "

That signifies a pause in the music.

Edit: Either that or you could just put in some rests.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

Write in your mother tongue! Works like Seve Reich's Piano Phase have introductory essays so a little phrase like "end suddenly" will not cause any problems.

Otherwise you'll find the correct Italian term and then a month from now some performer will be on here asking what it means in order to play it!


----------



## Emmnemms (Nov 3, 2009)

Good Luck! But i agree wit Ignis Fatuus, speak in English. If you don't know the term in italian, neither will the performer playing it.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

They're definitely right. And if any Italians complain because they can't read your music, than the tables have been deftly turned


----------



## Generic Purple Turtle (Nov 1, 2009)

So it's fine if italians can't undertsand it but inexcusable if english or english speaking people don't undertsnad it...

Also fine I will write in my mother tounge, Ukrainian it is.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd love to hear it when it's finished.


----------



## AmateurComposer (Sep 13, 2009)

Generic Purple Turtle said:


> Hello all, I'm composing a pavane and I was wondering is there a expression which means stop playing suddenly? If I only put Subito would that make sense?


Wouldn't a rest/fermata combination do what you are trying to achieve?


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

AmateurComposer said:


> Wouldn't a rest/fermata combination do what you are trying to achieve?


It wouldn't necessarily convey the idea of a suddent stop. You only ever see fermatas (fermate?) at the 'natural' end of a phrase, probably the final chord of a cadential formula. And on top of this, the director can hold the final chord for as long as he sees fit.

I think it's best to remove all doubt and explain what is required at the start of the piece, or more likely, just scrawl "sudden stop" or something similar above the appropriate bar.


----------

